# Apache2 & Gallery  1.3.4 .htaccess problem

## blubbi

Hi, I installed Apache2 on my systems, runs perfekt, except, that I have problems with .htaccess files.

The largest problem is Gallery 1.3.4 It reports following

 *Quote:*   

> Allow the Gallery .htaccess file to set application specific configuration options for the Gallery application. This is controlled by the webserver owner so it's not always possible for you to change it. The main drawbacks to not having this are that you may not be able to upload files > 2MB (eg, big ZIP files) and you may not be able to use mod_rewrite (see below).

 

```
Warning!

Apache is not obeying your .htaccess file. Try entering the following into your web server's httpd.conf file:

<Directory /home/httpd/htdocs/gallery>

   AllowOverride Options FileInfo

</Directory>
```

How can I solve this problem ??

In commenapache2.conf is configured AllowOverride All for default. 

here you can have a look at the configfiles:

http://pc6-iut.medizin.uni-halle.de/apache2.conf

http://pc6-iut.medizin.uni-halle.de/commonapache2.conf

http://pc6-iut.medizin.uni-halle.de/vhosts.conf

Any ideas.

Thank's for help

----------

## devon

I am not sure, but perhaps the AllowOverride is only applied to that directory and not recursively. Have you tried doing what the program suggested?

----------

## blubbi

yupp, I even tried to add that to all configs, the apache2.conf, commonapache2.conf, and in the vhosts.conf (to the virtual host of course on which gallery is running)

No success  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## blubbi

OKI, finally I solved this problem   :Twisted Evil: 

Due to I am forced to use a proxy I was searching at the wrong place. The proxy returned "broken pipe" I thougt I missconfigured apache. After someone without that silly proxy tryed to upload a Picture larger tan 2 MB I finallly got the real error message.

I had to change in/etc/php/apache2-php4/php.ini :

 *Quote:*   

> memory_limit = <any desired filesize>
> 
> post_max_size = <any desired filesize>
> 
> upload_max_filesize = <any desired filesize>

 

and in /etc/apache2/conf/modules.d/70_mod_php.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> LimitRequestBody <any desired filesize>

 

Thats all folks.

While the .htaccess error still remains, this is a workaround. This does not fix the fact, that .htaccess is not capable of overwriting these limitations. If anyone fixes the real problem describet obove, please let me know.

btw.: I still get broken pipe, but this is a missconfiguration in the squid (proxy) of the Student-Network at the university

Good luck

----------

## endu

i got the same problem (with apache2) and Gallery v1.3.4-pl1 as described in blubbi's first post.

i have no problems with uploading because i upload the files with FTP and point the gallery to the local path.

but i'm interested how to config this with apache2. does anybody know?

thanks,

endu

----------

## Zues

Just installed gallery, Went nuts pulling my hair out w/ the .htaccess problems. Than came here and searched. 

WOW others are having this problem too?  I know about the work around, but as this we be a production server, I am forced to find the cause of this issue.. 

Has anyone figured it out yet? 

And before you tell me, 

I did add the directive in all the config files.

----------

